# Over 40 and Pregnant with Your First?



## Omi

Just like it says in the title.. 

Just looking for anyone else who is 40 and/or over and pregnant with their first baby. Im 41 and 21 weeks pregnant with a baby boy. I had two mc's before i got pregnant this time and we used IVF (well..ICSI actually, lol) due to the time contstraints of TTC at my age (i had low AMH). We're overjoyed and delighted and except for a slightly annoying SPD/PGP everything is great and Im feeling fab!

:hug: xxx


----------



## Gia7777

Hello! I am 40, pregnant with my first and will be 41 when I deliver in March. I was unable to conceive due to endometriosis as we tried for about 8 years and gave up trying about 8 months ago. Funny how that happens.


----------



## Omi

Hi Gia and congrats! March babies are lovely - i should now, i am one, lol! Are you gonna find out what you're having at all?


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks and a huge congrats to you as well!


----------



## mtnprotracy

Just wanted to say congratulations.....not pregnant with my first, but I am definitely 40 :).


----------



## vintage67

Pregnant at 44 with our second! Welcome!


----------



## jennyxx

not pregnant personally, or 40 lol. But my mother-in-law had my OH when she was 44 (we like to say they got bored when the tv broke) although he is her fourth and she is a fantastic mum :). Hate people judgeing older mums. Best of luck with the pregnancy :).x


----------



## SabrinaKat

am 43 and will be 44 next month, so will be 44 when I have our first; I did have an m/c two years ago at 41, and spent the last year, losing weight, doing blood work pre-IVF, etc., and the month or so before we were going to start IVF, I got pregnant naturally! Am now 16wks+4 and having baby end of Feb at the latest (EDD is 1 March)...

when I was pregnant the first time, at a different hospital, was treated like 'you're too old', 'no wonder you had an m/c', etc., this time, different hospital and everybody fantastic and excited about our 'miracle baby'....

would love to fit another in, but I don't really like this pregnancy thing...

best wishes


----------



## leos_try

Career and financial focus plus a few relationships that didn't stick so didn't start the pursuit until I was 41. Now 44 with my first. We're expecting a boy! Here's to a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby for us all. :flower:


----------



## Omi

Hi ladies and lovely to hear from you all :flower:

I have to say no one has said word about my age and the only time it came up was when the consultant scored out the 'high risk, red pathway' that was written up in my maternity notes by the midwife, and said '41? Lots of women has children at 41, not a problem!' :happydance:

Ive wanted children ALL my life. Always knew i would have them but i simply didnt meet my husband till i was in my 30's and then, of course, we had some bad luck to begin with but hey, that's life... I've counted my blessings and couldnt be happier with what i've got :cloud9:

:hug: xxx


----------



## Jax41

Sorry :blush:, I'm stalking your thread from TTC.... I'm 41 and have been there for a year now, just needed a little PMA..... You have all made me smile and given me much hope :flower: Congratulations to all of you, hope to join you soon and wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!x


----------



## truly_blessed

hi Omi :wave: I'm with you all the way hun x


----------



## Omi

Oh, hello Blessed! :flower: :)

Jax , welcome...we've all been there so you are welcome to stalk as much as you want and i return i wish you all the luck in the world and :dust: Hope you get to join asap xx


----------



## dmama

44 and pregnant with #1!! Praying for healthy baby.:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## DeeM73

Wishing you all the best Jax! xx


----------



## AngelUK

I am 41 and this is my first pregnancy. We have been together for about 8 and a half years and we tried for about 3 and a half years. We finally scraped enough money together to have some tests done. Turns out OH has too many anti bodies în his sperm. So we had IUI and it worked on the third try. Had my first scan and I am so excited cause it seems we are having twins. :D
Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations Angel!x


----------



## Omi

Oooh, wow, congrats Angel thats wonderful! Allt the best to both you and Dmama - love the fact i dont have to feel so alone :haha:

:hug: xxx


----------



## Peyre

I'm 40. Will be 41 when baby is born.

Unplanned pregnancy. All natural. Just did it on the right time (always had been using Ogino-Knauss method as birth control since I left pill at 33. This time we just said "Shall we try?" and happened !!!!)

Anomaly scan perfect and everything, until now, perfect.

I think that claims about the dangers/fertility reduction after 35 are a bogaboo. Probably unlucky ladies over 35 were equally infertile at 23 or 29 but did not realise/know because didn't try 'cause they were too young/ didn't find the right one/whetever reason.

Medical authorities should be a little bit more positive and less of a wet blanket, I reckon.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I agree - (I see that Omi also has underactive thyroid) I think that was why nothing stuck until diagnosed and given appropriate meds at least for me, I also know that I am healthier now at 43 than I was at 33 when I first met my now dh and always believed, due to PCOS, I couldn't have children; am glad that my GP believed in me and was willing to do loads of blood work, etc.

best wishes


----------



## Omi

Yep, i have an underactive thyroid :) I am pretty sure as are most in the medical profession i come across that it was the reason i had 2 mc's and now everything is going so well im not even seeing a consultant as im classed as 'normal/ low risk'. Wahey :haha:

Very exited and feel blessed every single day! :)


----------



## studentMW

Hello ladies, 
I hope everyone is well and enjoying your pregnancies so far! I am a 3rd year student midwife from Edinburgh, Scotland and have joined this forum for some help! I hope you won't be annoyed I have joined but I have to make a poster and leaflet regarding 'Mothers over 35'. I was wondering if any of you have any stories in the way you have been treated. Have there been any prejudice/discrimination against you because you are older? It is mainly aimed at first time mum's but if any of you have a story I would love to hear it so I can develop a theme. My poster will most likely be aimed at Midwives to inform them about care and management for women over 35. Please help if you can. Thank you!!!
Melanie


----------



## Chris1109

Omi said:


> Just like it says in the title..
> 
> Just looking for anyone else who is 40 and/or over and pregnant with their first baby. Im 41 and 21 weeks pregnant with a baby boy. I had two mc's before i got pregnant this time and we used IVF (well..ICSI actually, lol) due to the time contstraints of TTC at my age (i had low AMH). We're overjoyed and delighted and except for a slightly annoying SPD/PGP everything is great and Im feeling fab!
> 
> :hug: xxx

What was your AMH? I turn 41 the end of OCT. Conceived DS naturally at 38 with no problem. I'm getting scared. Also how many IVF cycles and what meds did you use? How many follicles did you produce?


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hiya! 42 and pregnant for the first time with twins after IVF. So happy to finally be preggers!!!!


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## dmama

Nvr2Late said:


> Hiya! 42 and pregnant for the first time with twins after IVF. So happy to finally be preggers!!!!

Congrats! Twins! What a blessing!:thumbup:


----------



## Omi

Chris - my AMH was 4. I was on the long agonist protocol so started with a prostap injection, then buserelin nasal spray and Gonal F injections first 450 and then 375. I stimmed for about 16 days (!) and got 5 eggs of which 2 fertilised. They were graded 9/10 and 10/10 and both were implanted, 2 day transfer. BFP on cd 11 (after egg retrieval).

Good luck, hun!

:hugs: x


----------



## kosh

hi! :hi: i'm 40 and pregnant with my first! :happydance:


----------



## DeeM73

Congrats!!x:happydance:


----------



## Omi

Lovely to see there's a little group of us :happydance:


----------



## cupcake

congratulations to all of you, I am not 40 or pregnant, but my cousin is 41 and she is pregnant with her first , she looks absolutely gorgeous and I am so happy for her. I think its absolutely fantastic, and that no one should treat you badly because of your age. Where I live people have many kids and lots of woman have babies in their forties.


----------



## dmama

kosh said:


> hi! :hi: i'm 40 and pregnant with my first! :happydance:

CONGRATS!!!

Lovin' hearing about all of us 'mature' mommies!!!:happydance:


----------



## Omi

Me too! :flower:


----------



## sadie

AngelUK said:


> I am 41 and this is my first pregnancy. We have been together for about 8 and a half years and we tried for about 3 and a half years. We finally scraped enough money together to have some tests done. Turns out OH has too many anti bodies în his sperm. So we had IUI and it worked on the third try. Had my first scan and I am so excited cause it seems we are having twins. :D
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)


Hi Angel,
TWINS! Congrats! I am curious to know your pw numbers for the successful IUI and how many follies you had going.... I feel like I might have twins growing in there, too. I had 3 follies, and 35 mil pw with 88% motility. Thanks!


----------



## AngelUK

Hi sadie,
thank you :) I am not sure what "pw numbers" stands for unless it is post wash sperm? If so I cannot remember sorry but I was told motility was above 96% and that it was an excellent sample lol. 
As for follies, well that is the odd thing. When I went to have my control scan during my cycle, they said I had two big ones and 2 or 3 smaller ones which might still catch up for ovulation. But when I went in for the scan after my pregnancy was confirmed (at the end of 7th week) she had marked me down for having had 2 follies. I suppose she did that to be on the safe side. So I am not sure how many did mature in the end. 
When are you having your scan? And what kind of symptoms do you have to make you think it is twins? I have nothing to compare with except that one lady on here thought it might be twins when I told her what terrible cramps I was having in the beginning and how I felt _something_ when bending over in a chair say (when tying shoelaces for example) from 7 weeks on, when there shouldn't be anything there to be felt yet. Still don't know if what I felt really was my uterus or just my imagination. lol 
Good luck to you and h&h 9 months :)


----------



## JJBump1

Hi Ladies - I'm 41 and pregnant for the first time with two grown stepchildren (24 and 28). My OH is 50, so the idea of us getting pregnant by chance was quite amazing. I think I read that couples in our age group have about a 10% chance of conceiving - all we needed was a bit of stress around work and buying and selling houses and VOILA! We've decided not to ask what we're having and all tests have come back great so far (slightly higher risk at pre-screening led us to have an amnio). Good luck to all!


----------



## sadie

Hi angel.
Thanks for the info! I just feel like I had two implantations and that I can feel something getting comfortable in two different places. i also had a crazy experience when the implantation took place. Lightheadedness, tingling in my brain, and i swear I felt something eject some liquid up there, as well. I know, sounds comoletely strange, but I have aleays been overly in touch with the innerworkings of my body. Its creepy.


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations JJBump1!!! X:happydance:


----------



## Omi

Congrats ladies - lovely to hear your stories - and to see our group grow :happydance: 

Im dying with a cold at the moment but baby is blissfully unaware and busy as ever! :)


----------



## sadie

Ugh. Feel better soon! Are u taking anything to help with the symptoms?


----------



## AngelUK

Poor you Omi. Hope you are feeling better soon. Hope the sneezes aren't hurting you too badly, I still find them kinda owie. I too would be interested to know what you are taking, I am told there isn't much we can have. Was sitting in the bus in front of a kid with a cold the other day. He was sneezing and sniffing down my neck and I thought uh-oh don't pass it to me! But so far so good. lol


----------



## Omi

Much better today - hurray! There isnt much you can take but paracetamol so i took that yesterday as kept getting a bad headache, sinus related im sure. Anywhoo..much better today and just normal sniffly cold - although only in one nostril, lol! No problems with sneezing luckily :) Lots of herbal teas has been nice too...baby happy as Larry - still!! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Hi Ladies...41 here and though "technically" it is not my first it really feels as if it was since my only other child will be 21 in February...so all is VERY different from back then...also she was not planned and I was so young I really didn't know much of any risks or anything...was clueless if you will...now a totally different story...We went through IVF and got successful right off the bat!!!! This one is a boy so that will be very new too.

Best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## DeeM73

I know exactly what you mean!I have 2 kids 13 and 12 and like you say was clueless back then and didn't really worry about it whereas now well for me anyway it's a different story!!! Good luck to you too! x


----------



## Omi

LLbean - apart from the other/older child we're the same. Im 41, IVF successful on first go and its a boy! Congrats hun :flower: xxx


----------



## LLbean

Omi said:


> LLbean - apart from the other/older child we're the same. Im 41, IVF successful on first go and its a boy! Congrats hun :flower: xxx

Awww congrats!!! Well I lost mine :( had D&C on Friday. No heartbeat at the 7 week 4 day scan. They are doing a biopsy on the little guy as we speak.


----------



## AngelUK

:hugs: I am so sorry LLbean!


----------



## LLbean

AngelUK said:


> :hugs: I am so sorry LLbean!

Thanks. Well hopefully I will be reporting a successful BFP soon again :D


----------



## JJBump1

In case you are interested in alternatives, there are some interesting posts about acupuncture and fertility: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/721804-acupuncture.html?highlight=acupunture

Best wishes!


----------



## zofranks

Good Morning Ladies - I am 40 (41 in Jan) and expecting our first, very early days, AF isn't actually due until the 21st Oct but I got my BFP last night, we suffered a MC on Aug 5th & at my age I honestly thought it would take us ages to succeed again. We are both very, very happy but equally as worried because of the previous mc. I am trying not to stress too much about it and will try & get in to see my dr as soon as I can. This time it does feel a bit different, I don't feel as well as I did the first time around but I am having stomach pains all the time, they are like mild af cramps & I am very gassy (sorry). I just hope this one is a sticky bean. If all is ok then I am due 28th June 2012

Good luck all


----------



## DeeM73

Congrats! x


----------



## Bump1

Hello Ladies

Do you mind if i join you all?

I am 40 and this is my 4th pregnancy. My first resulted in my beautiful little boy who was born premature and we spent 26 special days with him untill he closed his eyes.

I have since had 2 miscarriages the latest one was Aug 9th, was hoping but not expecting to get pregnant so soon.

I am terrified that something is going to go wrong and not sure how i'm going to last this pregnancy without going insane. xxx

Sarah


----------



## LLbean

Bump1 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Do you mind if i join you all?
> 
> I am 40 and this is my 4th pregnancy. My first resulted in my beautiful little boy who was born premature and we spent 26 special days with him untill he closed his eyes.
> 
> I have since had 2 miscarriages the latest one was Aug 9th, was hoping but not expecting to get pregnant so soon.
> 
> I am terrified that something is going to go wrong and not sure how i'm going to last this pregnancy without going insane. xxx
> 
> Sarah

I am so sorry for what you have been through :hugs: and can completely understand your fears.


----------



## DeeM73

Hi Sarah!x


----------



## Omi

LLbean - i am so, so sorry hun. All the best and FX you will be successful again :kiss: xxx


----------



## AngelUK

Hi Sarah, I am so sorry for your previous losses! I hope this time everything will go ok. I can totally understand yours fears and send you lots of hugs in encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## Saucy

I'm 44 and pregnant with my first. I married my husband at 39. We were on birth control for the first couple of years because we didn't want to rush into having a family so soon into our young marriage:) we are extremely excited to be pregnant now at 15 weeks.


----------



## LLbean

Saucy said:


> I'm 44 and pregnant with my first. I married my husband at 39. We were on birth control for the first couple of years because we didn't want to rush into having a family so soon into our young marriage:) we are extremely excited to be pregnant now at 15 weeks.

NICE was it natural? or IVF? just curious...and CONGRATS!


----------



## AngelUK

Congrats and welcome to the board :D


----------



## MooseGirl

Hello! So happy that there are so many over-40s doing the mom thing for the first time. I was never sure that I wanted kids, but then met my husband and thought what a great dad he'd be. Now, here we are! Just married last year at 39, turned 40 in October and baby is due in October! 

Did have one miscarriage so was nervous about this time around. But just went to my 8 week exam yesterday and everything looks good. Not even considered "high risk." Woot-woot!

Happy and healthy wishes to all!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Moose!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyW

Here for the roll call. 41 and just 6 wks preggy.

I met my mate 5 yrs ago. We were both fairly ambivalent about becoming parents, but decided we'd like to give it a shot just last year.

Both pretty excited that it seems to be happening now, though!


----------



## DeeM73

Congrats :happydance: x


----------



## Jax41

Wow girls, just catching up with all your lovely news here! I love this thread :flower:

Omi, :cloud9: so happy for you!


----------



## Jolann

hi there... I'm 39 right now but will be 40 when the baby comes and its my first.... feel quite a lot older thanks to the pregnancy symptoms and stress of work right now though!!!


----------



## LLbean

Jolann said:


> hi there... I'm 39 right now but will be 40 when the baby comes and its my first.... feel quite a lot older thanks to the pregnancy symptoms and stress of work right now though!!!

Congrats!


----------

